# Camelbak BFM



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Pack is in great shape, I just want a smaller day pack. $150 OBO

In the ST George area 435-669-4009 or shoot me a PM.

RESERVOIR FEATURES:
More than just a reservoir, the Mil Spec Antidote™ Reservoir redefines the ultimate delivery system for an operator’s water supply and provides maximum adaptability for changing missions or combat environments. Includes our Quick Link™ Exit Port and QL HydroLock™ Bite Valve Adapter: tube clicks off for faster refilling with auto shut-off; new Fillport: industry’s largest opening with air-light ¼ turn open/close for quick, secure seal that can’t be over-tightened; lighter-weight, lower-profile design.

KEY PACK FEATURES:
Shoulder harness and back panel provide better load distribution and comfort while carrying a heavy load, Full clamshell opening for easy access to gear and MedBak™ Insert (sold separately), 4 zippers on main compartment allow for multiple access points to gear, ASIPS Radio attachment points hold communications securely with dual antenna ports, Glasses, goggles and NVG pocket with external access, Multiple drink tube exit ports -- for routing drink tube over the shoulder or under an arm, Lightweight, durable 500D Cordura® Fabric


----------

